# want to work in ENEC



## janine945 (May 11, 2014)

I have been trying to apply in ENEC in their site but still no success. I'm currently working in a training company here in Abu Dhabi..do someone knows how to get in or have the HR E-mail address of ENEC? Thanks in advance


----------

